# Homemade Lunch/Deli Meats



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

Has anyone ever made their own lunch/deli meats (ie-turkey or chicken)? I would love to make it at home but have no idea how. I tried googling it but didn't come up with anything.

TIA


----------



## cloudswinger (Jan 24, 2005)

My cousin makes his own deli meats for his restaurant, but it's all pork based.

Basically though, you spice up the meat, shape it in some way(like they usually tie it up with string) and cook it(they boil it), let it cool(refridgerate overnight) and slice it up.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

If you want turkey or chicken, why wouldn't you just slice up some cooked chicken or turkey breast? You can buy just the turkey breasts. My favorite deli cooks fresh turkey breast every day and that's their turkey meat -- they don't use the loaf-style stuff. It's


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VikingKvinna*
If you want turkey or chicken, why wouldn't you just slice up some cooked chicken or turkey breast? You can buy just the turkey breasts. My favorite deli cooks fresh turkey breast every day and that's their turkey meat -- they don't use the loaf-style stuff. It's









I've thought about this too but the I made chicken the way I usually do wouldn't it only last a couple days? The store deli meats last longer than this as they use what they need. I wonder if the salt in the deli meats preserve them?


----------



## mrsbernstein (Jun 17, 2006)

Not only do they salt the store-bought deli meat to preserve it...there is generally wheat-water and other "yucko's" added to make it last longer, look prettier and weigh more!

Mrs Bernstein


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treehugginhippie*
I've thought about this too but the I made chicken the way I usually do wouldn't it only last a couple days? The store deli meats last longer than this as they use what they need. I wonder if the salt in the deli meats preserve them?

You can freeze it. Both cooked chicken and turkey freeze just fine.







You can freeze a whole batch, then pull out just what you need for a sandwich or salad. HTH!


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

I'll second the idea to freeze it. If you flash freeze it on a cookie sheet first, you could just pull out what you need for a sandwich or two.


----------



## Rebecca (Dec 4, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alkenny*
I'll second the idea to freeze it. If you flash freeze it on a cookie sheet first, you could just pull out what you need for a sandwich or two.









That's exactly what I was going to suggest. You can make a sandwich with frozen meat for a lunchbox and it'll be thawed and ready it's lunchtime.

Deli meats often have sodium nitrate as a preservative too. Yucko! And I've always thought deli meats were 'parts is parts'... ground up animal leftovers like a giant hotdog. :yak:


----------



## Lou (Mar 5, 2004)

If you want to make deli meat at home, you don't need to use the preservatives! Just lots and lots of salt. My dh has made some salt-cured smoked ham .. it was sooo yummmy! Dh also makes sausage, salami, bacon, liverwurst, and other goodies- all without preservatives.

It's a lot of work, lots of trial and error to get the brine and the timing and everything just right. I can ask him for some good sites to share with you... but honestly, frozen chicken & turkey meat for sandwiches are yummy and easy!


----------

